# Mit der Kopfrute auf Karpfen ...



## Norbert (31. Oktober 2000)

Hallo.
Wie der Tittel schon sagt wollen wir uns Heute mal ein wenig mit den Angeln mit der Kopfrute auf (Setz-)Karpfen angeln.
Manchmal kommt in Flüssen Hochwasser , oder sonst ein Problem und man kann da nicht Angeln.Zum Glück gibt es aber Seen die gut mit Karpfen besetzt und leicht zugänglich sind.Ein wunderbarer Platz um mit der Kopfrute zu angeln.Gemeint sind Kopfruten bis 11,5 m lang , etwas robuster als die normalen.
Die Spitze wird etwas kürzer geschnitten als üblich um mehr Steifheit zu erhalten und ein Dickeres Zummuzug einbauen zu können.Gummi zwischen Nr 16 - 20 sind ideal , am besten die Krepton von Milo.Eine 0,16-0,18 Hauptschnur, ein Vorfach von 0,14-0,16 mm und dazu ein Haken der Grösse 10-14.
Viel Futter brauchen wir für diese Methode nicht, aber ein Liter Maden und Pinkies vermischt sollte schon da sein.Platz aussuchen, 1 Kg Futter anrühren( etwas nasser als üblich da es beim Aufparall an der Oberfläche auseinanderfallen muss )und genau auf der Spitze der Kopfrute anfüttern.Das Futter kann man alles auf einmal werfen, man braucht kein Futter mehr zum nachfüttern.
Nach etwa 20 Minuten können wir anfangen zu angeln : mit der Schleuder kleine Portionen Maden und Pinkies auf der Pose schiessen, alle 2-3 Minuten bis die erste Bisse kommen.
Die Pose nachher auch etwas Flacher einstellen da die Karpfen den Leckereien entgegensteigen.
Es hört sich auch etwas kompliziert an, aber mit etwas Training kann man einen wunderbaren Erfolgreichen Tag haben .
Bis 5 Kg überhaupt kein Problem die Karpfen zu fangen und sicher zu landen.
Einen Versuch ist es immerhin Wert und .....
Uebung macht den Meister.Tight Lines 
Norbert


----------



## hecht24 (31. Oktober 2000)

ich wuerde lieber eine lange beringte geben
sonst mach es batsch wenn ein groeserr fisch anbeisst


----------



## BoilieJoe (31. Oktober 2000)

Hallo Norbert
Deinen Vorschlag lehne ich absolut ab. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Es ist unverantwortlich wenn man so mit der Kreatur Tier umgeht.
Ich habe schon öfter mal eine Karpfen mit der Unberingten gefangen, aber als Beifang beim  Weissfischangeln.Wer nämlich mit der Unberingten keine Erahrung hat bekommt nicht mal einen 2 Pfündigen Karpfen damit in den Kescher.Überleg bitte einmal wieviele Karpfen dann mit einem Haken oder gar einer ganzen Montage im Maul herumschwimmen wenn diese abgerissen werden.Also an alle die das hier lesen, bitte nicht mit der Unberingten auf Karpfen angeln, es werden dadurch viele Karpfen verenden weil sie die abgerissenen Montagen nicht los werden!!!


----------



## Norbert (31. Oktober 2000)

Boilie-Joe , 
da liegst Du aber falsch.Ok , wenn ich ein paar Fotos dazulege wirst mir wohl Recht geben.Bis zu 5 Kg Fisch kann ich mir dass schwer Vortsellen dass es ein Problem geben wird.dazu gibt es ja auch Karpfenruten - aber Unberingt - z.bsp- Milo Carp Extrem,Robocarp und CarpCrusaider auch von Milo etc.
Also , ich sehe es ja ein , dass Ihr als Karpfenfreaks nur mit der 40 Geflochtener Schnur angelt - es geht hier aber um Setzkarpfen also nicht um Rekordfische.Und apropo- hast Du das mal versucht ?Hast Du Dir die Weltmeisterschaft in Toledo angesehen ?Oder in Bulgarien ??????
Ceao Joe


----------



## BoilieJoe (31. Oktober 2000)

Hallo Norbert
Ich als Karpfenfreak fische mit einer 28 er monofilen Schnur, mal zu deiner Information!!!Und egal ob es hier um Rekordfische oder Satzkarpfen geht.Wer mit einer Unberingten Rute auf Karpfen angelt handelt unverantworlich, wenn du so etwas machst dann ist das dein Bier, aber hänge so etwas bitte nicht an die grosse Glocke.So etwas schadet dem schlechten Ruf der Angler noch mehr.Von Weltmeisterschaften beim Angeln halte ich aber auch rein gar nix.


----------



## Radi (31. Oktober 2000)

Im Land der freien Meinunggsäußerung folgendes:
1. Es wird wohl nicht gleich jeder losgehen und sich eine 11 Meter Stippe kaufen.
2. Ich hatte auch schon einen Karpfen (knapp 4 Pfund) als Beifang an der Stippe, artet in Arbeit aus aber es geht.
3. Sollte am Haken ein Zettel hängen "Nur für Karpfen unter 5 Pfund" (ich glaube nicht, daß es ein Gewässer gibt wo nur eine größe vorkommt)
4. Wird nicht gleich jeder Karpfen mit einen Haken im Maul verenden.
Und 5. wenn jemand einen großen Fang, auf den er schon 3 Jahre gewartet hat, an der Kopfrute verliert, wird er das Ding zertreten und nur noch die beringte fürs gezielte Angeln auf Karpfen benutzen.
Radi


----------



## Dok (31. Oktober 2000)

quote:Originaltext von BoilieJoe:

Überleg bitte einmal wieviele Karpfen dann mit einem Haken oder gar einer ganzen Montage im Maul herum herumschwimmen wenn diese abgerissen werden.
Und das gilt nicht nur für Karpfen und Kopfruten, denn einen Schnurrbruch kann es immer geben. Aus diesem Gund sollte man keine vergoldeten, Nickel oder sonstwelche Haken verwenden, die sich nicht zersetzten.


------------------
***MFG und Petri Heil Dok***
***Administrator vom Angler-Board***
***Moderator im Privatforum***


----------



## Franky (2. November 2000)

Hi Dok,sorry, is vielleicht am Thema "Karpfen mit Kopfrute" vorbei, ich muß es aber trotzdem mal eben loswerden...Ich nutze von Mustad Nickelhaken Gr. 16 zum Fang von Köfis. Die Dinger sind ohne Sch... nach einer kurzen Session von vielleicht 2 Stunden hinüber!!! Die Cormoran CGS Stipphaken (rot) kann ich sogar 2 - 3 Mal wiederverwenden, ohne daß sie stumpf werden, oder gar anfangen zu gammeln... Also, Nickelhaken ist nicht gleich Nickelhaken. Kommt immer drauf an, wie stark die galvanisierte Schicht ist.In diesem Sinne: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## JohannesG (8. November 2000)

Hallo Stipprutenfreunde und -hasser,daß ein Fisch einen Haken abreißt, kann immer mal passieren. Wer Fische fangen will, der muß bei der Wahl seiner Montage immer den Zielfisch vor Augen haben. Ansonsten würde ich ja auch beim Rotaugenangeln Karpfengerät benutzen, denn es könnte ja einer beißen bzw. beim Raubfischangeln immer ein Stahlvorfach. So kann einem also fast jeden Tag der Fisch des Lebens durch die Lappen gehen, außer man angelt NUR auf Riesen.
Das wichtigste ist (wie immer), die Situation richtig zu beurteilen. Karpfen bis 10 Pfund können wirklich (!!!) sicher mit Gummizug gelandet werden. Größere werden sich bei dem zu erwartenden Fisch-Getümmel auf dem Angelplatz wohl kaum einstellen. Tatsächlich wird auch der 10 Pfünder die Ausnahme sein.
Wenn jemand keine Erfahrung mit der Stipprute hat und deshalb Karpfen verliert, so kann man diesem Angler wohl auch nicht unterstellen, daß er die Fische anders gefangen hätte (schlecht gebundene Knoten; beschädigte Schnur; falsch eingestellte Rollenbremse...). Außerdem bügelt der Gummizug viele Fehler des Anglers aus, das ist nicht zu vergleichen mit der Angelei ohne Gummizug.Insgesamt also finde die Methode durchaus ok, wenn man wirklich keine größeren Fische erwartet.Viel Spaß beim Weiterdiskutieren
  Johannes


----------



## fisherD (3. Dezember 2000)

na soviel brisanz haette ich hinter diesem fuer mich fast alltaeglichem thema gar nicht erwartet. 
lieber doc nichts fuer ungutnicht weil ich nun der ausschließliche stipper bin sondern ganz allgemein finde ich das deine kritik zumindest auf dieser plattform und in dieser form auch nicht gerade zur foerderung unserer innung beitraegt. ich finde das haette man auch per e-mail klaeren koennen und anschliessend den beitrag eventuell etwas spezifizieren koennen.ein dreifach hoch dem kollegen, der darauf hinweist, dass aus einem schlechten angler kein guter wird nur weil er zur rollenrute greift.aus meiner internationalen wettkampfpraxis mit den topanglern aus benelux noch soviel:
wir deutsche werden wohl kaum den internationalen trend, mit stippruten auf karpfen zu angeln, einhalt gewaehren koennen.wir deutsche haengen ja gerne mal ein bisschen hinterher was die modernisierung von angelmethoden angeht.fd


----------



## Franky (3. Dezember 2000)

Hi fischerD,ich war auch von der "Brisanz" überrascht - vor allem von der Karpfenangler-Galerie... ;-)Wenn ich mit der Stippe losziehe, habe ich selten stärkere Hauptschnur als 0,12er von Stroft drauf und 0,10er Vorfach. Logen, daß ein Karpfen von 4 Pfund damit flöten geht - aber darauf bin ich dann auch nicht aus. Wenn ich daran denke, daß man ziemlich fein mit Kopfrute & Co loszieht und nicht auf Caps > 10 Pfund aus sein "kann", die mit Kampfgummi wohl noch zu packen sind, naja... Ich habe noch keine 10 cm Maiskette oder &acute;n Doppelboilie damit angeboten! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (-> die Chance auf einen Großkarpfen ist sehr gering mit feinem Geschirr!)

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## fisherD (3. Dezember 2000)

hallo frankyes freut mich sehr, dass ich dank dieser einrichtung meine befuerchtung wiederlegt finde, dass ich einer der letzten deutschen bin, der mit der stipprute loszieht. scheinbar gibts doch ne ganze menge davon. wuerd mich freuen wenn man den ein oder anderen von euch vielleicht auch hier und da mal persoenlich kennenlernen wuerde. hab in den letzten jahren jedenfalls meine holländisch und flämisch kenntnisse gehörig schulen müssen um mich mit gleichgesinnten unterhalten zu können.fd[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von fisherD am 03-12-2000 um 23:46.]


----------



## Schulti (5. Dezember 2000)

Hi Kollegen!
Mir der Kopfrute auf Karpfen ist meiner Meinung nach der gleiche Irrsinn wie mit 25er Monoschnur und 25cm Barsch auf Hecht zu angeln!

------------------
*** Gruß an alle ***
*** Schulti ***
*** Mod von Gewässer in Europa und Basteln und Selberbauen *************


----------



## Guest (5. Dezember 2000)

Hi Schulti,
das sehe ich etwas anders (hab ich auch schon weiter oben geschrieben).
Es kommt doch darau an Chancen und Risiken abzuwägen und sich dann für angemessenes Gerät zu entscheiden.
Du schreibst: "mit 25er Mono-Schur auf Hecht" und hast Recht. Das ist nicht so toll, ABER: mit der Kopfrute wird ja auch nicht auf Großkarpfen geangelt, sondern nur auf die kleineren!!Gruß,
  Johannes


----------



## Norbert (18. Dezember 2000)

Hallo Freunde der Stippe...als ich dieses Thema erstellte dachte ich nicht dass ich auf soviel Hass treffe.Vor allen von den Karpfenfreaks.Wenn ich etwas schreibe ,denkt bitte daran dass ich alles selbst getestet habe- auch Methoden und Futter.
Und Karpfen bis 5 Kg ist wirklich ein Kleinfich für den Karpfenfreaks - bei den Stipper allerdings ist es ein toller Fang.
Und nehmt mal bitte ein Gummi in der Hand - Marke Milo oder Trent Uk, oder von mir aus auch Mosella- von Grösse 12,5 oder gar 16 ...versucht dieses Gummi mit der Hand zu zerreisen - es wird nicht gehen!
Und vor allen - selbst Angler die mit der Bolognese Rute losgehn und mit ganz feinen Vorfach angeln - knoten ein Gummi dazwischen.Die Engländer verwenden diese Gummi selbst beim Feederangeln...es ist wie ein doppelbremse!!!
In diesen Sinne ...Gruss an alle Freunde und Feinde des Feinfischen Norbert


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2000)

Da gehts ja ziemlich rund, mit den Kopfrutenkarpfen.
Einigkeit scheint darüber zu bestehen, daß wohl niemand gezielt die Kopfrute benutzt, um Großkarpfen zu fangen. 
Was mich eigentlich mangels Stipperfahrung mal interessieren würde, wäre folgendes:
Welchen Vorteil soll eine unberingte Stippe gegenüber einer z. B. Bolorute beim angeln auf, wenn auch kleinere Karpfen haben?
Andersrum: Bringt mir das als Angler mehr Fisch (in dem Fall KArpfen)?
Oder warum sollte ich das überhaupt machen?
In einem Wettkampf, wenn jedes Gramm zählt, mag das für den einen oder anderen Sinn machen (wenn man bei Angelwettkämpfenüberhaupt von sinnvoll reden kann), aber für den "normalen" Angler?
Schließlich habe ich mit einer beringten auch eine größere Reichweite und kann mehr unterschiedliche Montagen als mit einer Stippe einsetzen?
Denke ich jedenfalls. 
Würde mich über kompetente Aufklärung freuen.
MfG


----------



## Megarun (18. Dezember 2000)

@ Thomas9904
Also, erstens ist "Stippen" eben szs. das URANGELN, wenn ich so sagen darf. Hat und wird immer eine große Fangemeinde haben.
Was auch gut ist. 
Der Vorteil beim Stippen (so sehe ich das) ist, Du fischt pracktisch immer über dem Köder!. Egal wie lang die Stippe ist  (11-14)m. Und man kann (zB. in Fließgewässern) hervorragend "Verzögert Fischen".
Bekannte von mir (Profiangler) gehen aber zur "FEEDER" über.
Karpfen mit der Stippe fangen, ob richtig oder nicht, !!werde mir hier und jetzt kein Urteil erlauben!! ist wohl ein besonderes Feeling; so einen 5/6 Pfünder am Haken zu haben. Das wird`s wohl sein.
  MfG, Megarun


------------------
...immer Untermaß...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2000)

Danke für die Antwort.
Das Stippen ie Urform ist, gebongt. Mache ich ja selbst zum Köfis angeln.
Das mit dem angeln in Fließgewässern ,ok.
Aber ja nur, wenn man in Entfernungen fischen muß, die länger sind, als ne Bolorute. Ansonsten kann man die genausogut zum verzögerten fischen verwenden.
Ich tu mir zwecks öffentlicher Meinung auch ein bißchen schwer damit, wen das Argument kommt, weil der Drill Spaß macht. 
Das ist zwar sicher immer ein Argument fürs angeln - wer bestreitet das. Aber man kanns auch übertreiben. 
Das ist ja wie wenn ich mit ner Forellenrute auf Waller fische - weils so schön rupft an der Rute. 
MfG


----------



## Megarun (18. Dezember 2000)

Hi, Thomas...
...mußt mir schon zugestehen, daß Ich NICHT mit Absicht mit `ner "Stippe" auf Karpfen gehe! Aber wenn doch mal einer "Beißt?" Hatte mal in Holland: (Wintersweiyk,(Name wohl nicht richtig) Verein "De Karper" so`n Erlebniss:
Also beim Köderfisch "Stippen" kam der Biss:
0,10er Vorfach, 0,18er Hauptschnur. Hab den Karpfen; 7pfd. auch keschern können, warum? Weil ich dem Fisch "folgen" konnte. Der Graben war nur ca. 12m breit, und die Ufer nicht  mit Bäumen/Büschen bewachsen. War für mich `ne tolle Sache. He, Thomas; der Karpfen gibt mir noch Heute noch die Flosse.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, was ich damit sagen will ist: Auch mit `ner Stippe lassen sich große Fische fangen. (Nicht nur Karpfen)
Allzeit Petri Heil, Megarun


------------------
...immer Untermaß...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2000)

Hi megarun, 
kein Thema, wenn zufällig der "falsche" Fisch ans zu feine Gerät geht und man ihn trotzdem kriegt - reife Leistung.
Was ich mehr oder weniger verurteile ist das bewußte angeln mit zu leichtem Gerät.
Leider sind wir in der öffentlichen Meinung nicht so hoch angesehen, daß wir auf so was nicht ein Auge haben müßten. Denke ich jedenfalls.
MfG


----------



## Megarun (18. Dezember 2000)

@ Thomas...
...du hast eine gute Einstellung zum FISCHEN!
(ANGELN)
He, manchmal auch an die Kreatur "Fisch" denken! (Ähh, schmeckt aber trotzdem GUT)
Erhoffe von Dir noch viele Postings! Megarun
Nacheditiert:
@Thomas, Frage; Dein Wohnort "Beilstein" etwa Eifel, bei Ahrweiler??------------------
...immer Untermaß...[3 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Megarun am 19-12-2000 um 10:16.]


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2000)

Hi megarun, 
danke für die Blumen.
Werde mich natürlich weiter im Board betätigeb, wann immer ich ein Thema interessant finde.
MfG


----------



## Ace (10. Januar 2001)

Hi.
Heisses Thema hier!
Aber ich muß mich auf die Seite von Norbert stellen(aber eigentlich sind wir alles angler und stehen auf einer Seite gegen andere Leute ...)
ich denke das Bollie Joe das fischen mit dem Gummizug unterschätzt! habe selbst mal versucht son ding zu zerreissen!!! KEINE CHANCE!!!
Das beste Beispiel sind die Profis aus Italien.
Gruß an alle Stipper(und natürlich auch an alle anderen...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
Petri Heil !!! Ace


----------



## PatBateman1972 (14. Januar 2001)

Hallo Norbert- und alle anderen Kameraden!Ich hatte vor 2 Jahre an ´ner 6m unberingten einen 4pfd schuppi und ...ehrlich, das war ein taz von 20minuten auf eienr vereisten kanuplattform im dezemer.hat ja  auch irre spaß gemacht- aber mir wohl mehr als dem karpfen- der hat gekämpft wie verrückt...und mir am ende doch sehr leid getan.
Mit ´ner karpfenrute hätte der ganze akt vielleicht 1-2min gedauert und hätte dem tier ´ne menge stree erspart.
Ich möchte die kopfrute jetzt auch nicht verteufeln- dasselbe wäre ja auch mit ´ner matchrute passiert- aber gezielt würde ich damit nicht auf karpfen angeln.gruß an allepetrisascha


----------



## Megarun (14. Januar 2001)

Hallo Leute...
...meiner Meinug nach sollten alle Angler Anfänger sich zuerst mit der "Stippe" vertraut machen (6 m.) ist kostengünstig. 
Ich bin so auch angefangen.
Man bekommt so mehr "Gefühl" für`s Fischen.
Naja, aber heute ist wohl alles "HiTec", kann ich auch verstehen.(habe/mache ich ja selber) Nur was war vor ca. 50 Jahren?, da haben die Leute auch Ihre Kapitalen gefangen, ohne Rolle, Piepser,Nylonschnur,ect.!
He, Jung`s ist nur so`n "Gedankenspiel" von mir.
 Jeder auf "Seine" Art, Megarun 

------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" ***


----------



## CARPFREAK (14. Januar 2001)

Hey Megarun,
bin genau deiner Meinung.Jeder Jungangler sollte mit dem Stippfischen anfangen.
Tja das mit dem HiTech is wirklich war,ich glaub wir sind alle von der Angelindustrie verstrahlt worden oder so.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Das ist schon irgendwie komisch.Wenn ich mir meinen Opa anseh,der angelt mit Klamotten von vor 50 Jahren und der fängt auch seine Fische.Gruß vom CARPFREAK
ES LEBE DAS CATCH AND RELEASE
[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von CARPFREAK am 14-01-2001 um 23:23.]


----------



## TinkaTinka (22. Januar 2001)

Hallo !!!Ich wollte schon am Freitag schreiben, der Beitrag ging nicht durch, war auch besser so, ich hatte meinen Gefühlen da freien Lauf gelassen, jetzt habe ich noch ein paar mehr Beiträge gelesen und sehe, daß doch nciht alle Karpfenangler auf den Stippern rumtreten.
Fakt ist, das wettkampfgummi kann eine Menge leisten, was die Weltmeisterschaft in Italien deutlich gezeigt hat- das sollte der Verweis im Ursprungsbeitrag wohl zeigen, Fakt ist auch, daß das Gerät den Fähigkeiten des Anglers und der Größe des Fisches angepaßt sein sollte, wenn der Autor mit seinem Gerät in seinem Gewässer Karpfen fangen kann ist das doch O.K. !!!!!!
Ich gehe auch mit feinem Zeug los und Fange Karpfen und Schleien, benutze aber an Stelle des Wettkampfgummies eine beringte Rute mit Nottinghamrolle, Rutenlänge teilweise auch bis 11 m, abgerissen ist mir bisher noch nichts, wohl aber ausgeschlitzt, weil die Haken ja recht klein sind. Es schwimmen also nicht jede Menge Fische mit einer Montage im Maul rum, weil sie an eine Stippe gebissen haben, die Abreisser sind meist Leute, die ihr Gerät nicht beherrschen und der Meinung sind, einmal im Leben gekaufte Schnur reicht für immer, ich habe schon 300 gr Fische gefangen, die an einer abgesrissenen 30 er Leine hingen- so was ist verwerflich, nicht das Fischen mit feinem Geschirr.Gruß Achim


----------



## wolf (27. Januar 2001)

HalloKlasse, wenn wir weiter so weitermachen, brauchen wir gar keine Außenstehende mehr, um uns das Angeln zu vermiesen - das erledigen wir dann schon ganz allein ... ;-) Eine Frage:
Wenn ich mit 3 lbs-Rute und einem 1er Haken einen Zwanzigpfünder  zwischen Holz auf engstem Raum ausdrille - dann handle ich waidgerecht? Weil ich ja mit angemessenen Geschirr geangelt habe? Und für das Loch im Maul kann ich dann auch nichts, der Fisch hätte ja nicht so stark zu ziehen brauchen...
 ;-


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit der Kopfrute auf Karpfen ...*

Hallo,
also mit  dem Material, daß man heutzutage einsetzten kann, ist es kein Problem mehr, Karpfen in der 10 kg Klasse auch mit der Kopfrute gezielt zu befischen.

Hier ist dazu auch ein lecker Video zu sehen...

http://www.browningteam-bayern.de/html/galerie.html


----------



## Criss81 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit der Kopfrute auf Karpfen ...*

Hallo Helmut,

^^da hast aber nen alten Treath rausgesucht 
Aber nettes Video.

Grüße


----------



## Koalabaer (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit der Kopfrute auf Karpfen ...*



Criss81 schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> ^^da hast aber nen alten Treath rausgesucht
> Aber nettes Video.
> ...



zeigt aber, was mit den heutigen,,Stangen''möglich ist. #6

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit der Kopfrute auf Karpfen ...*

Jetzt seh ich gerade, daß ich da wirklich ne Leiche ausgegraben habe, was ich aber nicht wirklich versteh, wie das passiert ist.... *grübel*

Ich definitiv keine Ahnenforuschung oder ähnliches betrieben ...


----------



## Criss81 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit der Kopfrute auf Karpfen ...*

Hi,

vorallem habe ich mir das Thema mal durchgelesen. Ich denke über sowas würde sich heute wahrscheinlich keiner mehr aufregen. Das ist ja schon alltag. 

Lg
Chris


----------



## angler4711 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit der Kopfrute auf Karpfen ...*

Also Karpfen mit der Kopfrute zu fangen macht richtig bock, hab ein 8er gummi und eine 16er Hauptschnur montiert mit einen16er Haken.

Hab gerade letzte Woche welche gefangen waren zwischen 40 und 50 cm.


----------



## Hümpfi (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit der Kopfrute auf Karpfen ...*

Hatte am Samstag auch wieder ein paar Satzis an der Stippe. Es gibt nicht geileres als denn Anhieb zu setzen und nurnoch mitanzuschauen wie der Gummi Dehnübungen vollführt=)

mfg


----------



## brassenliebhaber (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit der Kopfrute auf Karpfen ...*

Ich weiß ja nicht wie das im jahre 2000 war,weil da war ich gerade mal 6 jahre alt , aber mit dem gerät von heute ist das wirklich kein problem mehr.


----------



## Knispel (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit der Kopfrute auf Karpfen ...*

Bei den heutigen Gummis ist es ein leichtes Karpfen auszudrillen. Die Mehrzahl der Fische sind ja nicht "Monsterklasse" . Im Europäischen Ausland gibt es Wettbewerbe auf Karpfen mit der Stippe. Alle großen Stipprutenhersteller bieten spezielle Stangen bzw. Kits zum Karpfenfischen an.



brassenliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie das im jahre 2000 war,weil da war ich gerade mal 6 jahre alt , aber mit dem gerät von heute ist das wirklich kein problem mehr.


 
da war es ein reines Glücksspiel einen Fisch von einigen kg zu bändigen. Gummi - Innenzüge gab es noch nicht, es wurde entweder mit einer voll elastischen Spitze oder mit in die schnur geknüpftem Gummi gefischt. Die Stärke der früheren Gummis ging max. bis 8 ....


----------

